# [Help] How to effectively use all the desktop screen space in Facebook?



## nac (Dec 17, 2016)

I have tried google many a times, I couldn't find a solution. It was still the same when I was using 1440x900 screen, now with full HD screen there is more blank space.

How can we set the screen so that newsfeed occupies those blank space? Is there any way we can do? or That is how it is programmed by facebook?

This is how it looks in my screen. Orange colour is the blank space.

*i.imgur.com/WABPz9z.png

- - - Updated - - -

I was little skeptic about using add-on, I tried one and it's working with few bugs.

For now, this is okay until FB themselves bring cusomizable layout/template.


----------

